
Taught my GF the basics of open-source. Now she is creating an open city design - jhoutromundo
https://www.colaburbis.com.br/?lang=en
======
jpalomaki
Not sure how well known Christopher Alexander’s books (from 1970s) are in
these circles, but his ideas are very related:

”At the core […] is the idea people should design their homes, streets, and
communities. This idea […] comes from the observation most of the wonderful
places of the world were not made by architects, but by the people.”

I originally ran into the books as he was called as the father of design
patterns. In the books he has collected design patterns for houses and cities.

At least couple of years ago books were also available in Amazon.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Pattern_Language](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Pattern_Language)

~~~
sofiaveras
Founder here! Thank you for your comment :D

He is one of my main references. If you like his thoughts you may also like:

The Open Source City:
[http://www.theopensourcecity.com/](http://www.theopensourcecity.com/)
Freeland:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMoQCRweXdU&t=2s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMoQCRweXdU&t=2s)

The first one is being held in Raleigh, EUA and the second one in Almeere
Oosterwold, The Netherlands.

------
pedroborges
I never expected to read about Goianira on HN. I lived there for a couple of
years in early 2000. It seems to have grown quite a lot since then.

I wish your GF good luck with her project!

~~~
sofiaveras
Founder here! Thank you for your comment :D

I worked in the Director Plan of Goianira in 2018, that is why it is my study
object! It has grown a lot this past few years, but I am not from there, I am
from Brasilia.

Thank you for the good luck wish!

